# Eukanuba good or bad?



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys I have a 6 month old pitbull, and he is amazing but until recently I haven't been able to give him the best of the best food. I have heard Eukanuba is a good food for pits, but I am coming here to find out what to give him cause I want him to grow to his fulliest potential. I really dont know if he will be a big dog or not cause right now he is sitting at 40lbs. and I don't know if that is big for 6 months or average or low. But he is my second pit but my other died at 3 months old, and I miss her so much but it was a problem from birth that we couldn't of knew about. But guys I hope I can get some help and also my buddy I live with has a boxer and the boxer and my pit will be eating the same food more than likely so that may throw a screw in the mix. I am not looking to spend 80 dollars a bag i am more looking for the 50 to 65 dollar range but if I have to I will do the higher dollar bags. Thanks so much


----------



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

what about royal canin?


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

You might want to give Natural Balance A.M.P. a try. I have gotten excellent results from this food. It's a 4 star food and is reasonably priced.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Eukanuba = bad. I suggest Innova, since you're willing to spend $50-$60 a bag, you didn't mention how big a bag, so I'll let you know that they come in 33 lbs.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

bad, avoid it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ORIJEN ORIJEN!  68 a 30lb bag... a little pricey but yea...

what were u feeding before that cost $80????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Short and sweet... over rated, nothing more than a name


----------



## PitBullLover2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

what about royal canin? i heard good things about it. i wasn't paying 80 a bag i just know a friend of mine feeds his pit timberwolve something thats like 76 a bag. as for what he was eating before was purina just cause it was the easiest to get my hands on and a 30lb bag should last him a while. and i was looking for something i could get at the local pet stores and didn't have to order it. but thank you all so much for your help so far. just wondering cause this is my first pit is 40lbs big for a 6month old or small?


----------

